# Retro 35mm cameras.



## Stanley Edwards (Mar 8, 2007)

I've been buying up loads of old 60's and 70's quality 35mm rangefinder cameras  

Just missed out on an immaculate Ricoh ME 500 for a tenner. Currently have bids on Yashica J's like this one;






Also buying old Konica, Rollei, Olympus etc. They are so fucking cool and take great pic's if you get a good clean one. I'll be selling them on in about Two years time at around £60 each when they have become indespensible fashion accessories for Dazed & Confused reading idiots.

Reckon I'm right or, well off the mark?


----------



## Pie 1 (Mar 8, 2007)

Wrong.
Charge them at least 3 x's that. They pay £60 for old Iron Maiden T Shirts, FFS


----------



## Vintage Paw (Mar 8, 2007)

Don't sell them on - take pictures with them!

(I'm still waiting for my rolleicord to make it out of customs  )


----------



## zenie (Mar 8, 2007)

Vintage Paw said:
			
		

> (I'm still waiting for my rolleicord to make it out of customs  )



Where did you buy it from?


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Mar 8, 2007)

Pie 1 said:
			
		

> Wrong.
> Charge them at least 3 x's that. They pay £60 for old Iron Maiden T Shirts, FFS




Think you're right. People pay close to ton for a Lomo already. These cameras are far better.


I will be taking pics with them. Just seen a seriously nice old Carl Zeiss rangefinder, but it's already got a bid of £50 on Ebay!!!






I think the old Rollei's and original Qlympus Trip's are very cool looking.


----------



## friedaweed (Mar 8, 2007)

I have become addicted to buying old zenits and practicas from ebay 
Best ones are the ones where the heading is misspelled or they are placed under the wrong category 
Come the glorious day comrades i shall be able to arm you all with free soviet not so tiny spy cams 




I so want one of these


----------



## Firky (Mar 8, 2007)

I have one of these. It is shite.







And a brownie 2






and other junk


----------



## Pie 1 (Mar 8, 2007)

friedaweed said:
			
		

> I so want one of these



Hehe.

My first ever camera was a Practica - 42mm screw fit lens n'all.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Mar 8, 2007)

I have two Olympus OM1s an OM2 and  Rollie B35.  When I bought them they were brand new.  I won't be selling them.  I  also have a wonderful Edixa SLR without a light meter.  It had been around the world before I bought it and did me good service for about five years before I got the Olympus.  

The Edixa is not small and was very heavy to carry all day. It needed a separate light meter bigger than my current digital camera.  It had a means of optionally cocking the shutter by hand-rotating the film speed dial without winding on the film so that you could do double exposures.  The lens aperture control jammed up eventually.  Those were the days of standard Pentax screw thread lenses and I could have replaced it but by then I had other cameras.  That one is also not for sale.

If I was buying an old camera I would want to get a Kodak Pocket Folding camera from the thirties.  I wouldn't expect to be using it though.  Holy bellows Batman!

Non of the above mentioned cameras are 'Retro' though - they are the real thing.  Retro styling is when a modern product imitates older styles.  I think that the first instance of this outside of the rag trade was in Japanese motorcycles once they had completely wiped out the British motorbike industry.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Mar 8, 2007)

Hocus Eye. said:
			
		

> ...
> 
> Non of the above mentioned cameras are 'Retro' though - they are the real thing.  Retro styling is when a modern product imitates older styles.  I think that the first instance of this outside of the rag trade was in Japanese motorcycles once they had completely wiped out the British motorbike industry.



They are retrospective in terms of cameras that aren't used today for practical reasons. They are/will be uses as fashion/lifestyle statements in a retro way


----------



## zenie (Mar 8, 2007)

@ this thread! Camera Pr0n  

There is a certain 'charm' about old cameras isn't there? Like you wonder who's held it before you and stuff.

I want a Leica next 




			
				Hocus Eye said:
			
		

> If I was buying an old camera I would want to get a Kodak Pocket Folding camera from the thirties. I wouldn't expect to be using it though. Holy bellows Batman!



Fantastic engineering


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Mar 8, 2007)

Currently at £16. 7 hours and counting.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Mar 8, 2007)

zenie said:
			
		

> Where did you buy it from?



The US. It was posted on the 23rd, left the US on the 27th, reached UK customs on the 5th, and is still sitting there now.

How it managed to spend 6 days in the air is anyone's guess  (it was posted airmail, not grazy-slow ground).

Ho-hum. The longer I have to put off paying customs the better I guess, but I've got a bunch of 120 sat here waiting for it


----------



## zenie (Mar 8, 2007)

Vintage Paw said:
			
		

> The US. It was posted on the 23rd, left the US on the 27th, reached UK customs on the 5th, and is still sitting there now.
> 
> How it managed to spend 6 days in the air is anyone's guess  (it was posted airmail, not grazy-slow ground).
> 
> Ho-hum. The longer I have to put off paying customs the better I guess, but I've got a bunch of 120 sat here waiting for it



Shit how much is customs gonna cost you?  

Is it much cheaper buying overseas and getting it shipped then?


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Mar 8, 2007)

£9.95 with box and everything   Bought.


----------



## Firky (Mar 8, 2007)

Stanley Edwards said:
			
		

> Currently at £16. 7 hours and counting.



Got one. Mine is silver. Ha fucking ha!


----------



## Firky (Mar 8, 2007)

Tellus how much the silver ones gan for on ebay, stanley unmanly


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Mar 8, 2007)

firky said:
			
		

> Tellus how much the silver ones gan for on ebay, stanley unmanly



I have two silver, one gold and six black


----------



## untethered (Mar 8, 2007)

Go and have a look at the Canonet GIII QL-17 and others in the series. Compact 35mm rangefinder with 40mm f/1.7 lens. Superb things. Can be had for next to nothing these days and very much a "poor man's Leica".


----------



## Firky (Mar 8, 2007)

Stanley Edwards said:
			
		

> I have two silver, one gold and six black



Sounds like you're trojan collection


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Mar 8, 2007)

untethered said:
			
		

> Go and have a look at the Canonet GIII QL-17 and others in the series. Compact 35mm rangefinder with 40mm f/1.7 lens. Superb things. Can be had for next to nothing these days and very much a "poor man's Leica".



Very clean one about go on Ebay. Over my budget. I'm only buying at under £11 for any 35mm rangefinder of this era. Although, that Zeiss is seriously tempting.

e2a; Oh no - it's not that clean. Cheap and apparently 'excellent condition' but, 'There are however some faults which could do with being sorted out the lens is slightly lose and the viewfinder seems to wobble'. 

Stay clear of anything that is a millimeter short of immaculate.


----------



## fat Andy (Mar 8, 2007)

I've got the Rollei 35LED (similar to the S, but the entry level) had it since new, still boxed and with the boxed Rollei flash as well. Trouble is, the lens won't twist out of the body and lock, and no-one wants to fix it. Except for Rollei who want £100 to tell me that "the lens won't twist out of the body and lock" 

Any ideas??


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Mar 8, 2007)

fat Andy said:
			
		

> ...
> 
> Any ideas??



None  


But, look at this absolute gem of a 35mm RF outfit currently at £25!


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Mar 8, 2007)

For my highschool graduation present, my parents gave me a Cannon AE-1.  Hard to believe that its now considered "retro."


----------



## Firky (Mar 8, 2007)

This should get you wet, stan

http://www.mir.com.my/rb/photography/photography.htm


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Mar 8, 2007)

firky said:
			
		

> This should get you wet, stan
> 
> http://www.mir.com.my/rb/photography/photography.htm




Not really for me. I'm more into the cheap 35mm RF's. Fantastic little cameras for the money.

Just realised this should be in the other forum innit


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Mar 8, 2007)

fat Andy said:
			
		

> I've got the Rollei 35LED (similar to the S, but the entry level) had it since new, still boxed and with the boxed Rollei flash as well. Trouble is, the lens won't twist out of the body and lock, and no-one wants to fix it. Except for Rollei who want £100 to tell me that "the lens won't twist out of the body and lock"
> 
> Any ideas??



I presume you know about pressing the lock to release it.  It has quite a hard springy feel.  Also try to rotate the sprocket wheel. a little bit.  It is connected to the locking mechanism because you have to use the wind-on lever before you can slide the lens in before putting it away.  Sadly there is not much else that I can think of.


----------



## zenie (Mar 8, 2007)

Is there any kind of gallery around I wonder, where you can see what different effects or mannerisms these cameras have?

They have them for Lomo cameras


----------



## Firky (Mar 8, 2007)

Camerapedia.org


----------



## friedaweed (Mar 8, 2007)

zenie said:
			
		

> @ this thread! Camera Pr0n
> 
> There is a certain 'charm' about old cameras isn't there? Like you wonder who's held it before you and stuff.
> *
> ...


Here you go mate 
$$kerching$$
I'm sure we could all chip in a bit for ya


----------



## zenie (Mar 8, 2007)

friedaweed said:
			
		

> Here you go mate
> $$kerching$$
> I'm sure we could all chip in a bit for ya


 

Excellent


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Mar 8, 2007)

Excellent condition and bought for £1.04  







That little 'J' star logo will count for lots soon.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Mar 8, 2007)

fat Andy said:
			
		

> I've got the Rollei 35LED (similar to the S, but the entry level) had it since new, still boxed and with the boxed Rollei flash as well. Trouble is, the lens won't twist out of the body and lock, and no-one wants to fix it. Except for Rollei who want £100 to tell me that "the lens won't twist out of the body and lock"
> 
> Any ideas??




Currently ripping apart a 35S. Think I can help you. All looks very simple.

Anyone with Lomo or, Olympus XA probs should also contact me  

PM me!


----------



## friedaweed (Mar 8, 2007)

Stanley Edwards said:
			
		

> Excellent condition and bought for £1.04
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  ebay?


----------



## Meltingpot (Mar 8, 2007)

When I was in the States in the mid-80s and cameraless I borrowed a 1937 Kodak to take pictures with, and my dad's Olympus Trip the next time I went over. Both good cameras except that the Trip doesn't have any mechanism for precise focusing. 

I expect someone's still using them somewhere (the Trip was sold on ages ago). I'd quite like an Olympus Pen half-frame camera now - 72 shots from a 36-frame roll of film, and it fits easily in your pocket.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Mar 8, 2007)

friedaweed said:
			
		

> ebay?



Yup


----------



## friedaweed (Mar 8, 2007)

Thanks Stanley i have now spent almost my entire evening on ebay  
So will i be bidding against the artist 

http://www.wolkerstorfer.at/cameras.html
this dude's got a few cameras


----------



## ViolentPanda (Mar 8, 2007)

Stanley Edwards said:
			
		

> I've been buying up loads of old 60's and 70's quality 35mm rangefinder cameras
> 
> Just missed out on an immaculate Ricoh ME 500 for a tenner. Currently have bids on Yashica J's like this one;
> 
> ...




I reckon that as long as you don't buy ones that take obselete mercury cells (the alkaline equivalents have a different discharge curve so give false meter readings as they age), and you teach yourself to replace deteriorating light seals (the major fault that causes people to flog 60s and 70s rangefinders, IME) then for the better ones (German rather than Singaporean Rolleis, Voigtlander VSLs, Olympus RDs and SPs, Konica C35s etc) you're probably looking at closer to £80-£100 if you sell judiciously on ebay, especially if you have original e/r cases, snake chains etc too.

Mind you, the Ricohs, Yashica G35 family, Fujicas and various Canons (QL17s and 19s especially) and Minoltas and Petris are good too.

You can do plenty of research on the net to find out what faults are generic to certain models, and how to repair or avoid them.

I recently CLA'd an Olympus ACE (interchangeable lens rangefinder) that I paid £20 for, and sold it for £75, so there's plenty of scope to make money if you don't mind fidgety work.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Mar 8, 2007)

Hocus Eye. said:
			
		

> I have two Olympus OM1s an OM2 and  Rollie B35.  When I bought them they were brand new.  I won't be selling them.  I  also have a wonderful Edixa SLR without a light meter.  It had been around the world before I bought it and did me good service for about five years before I got the Olympus.
> 
> The Edixa is not small and was very heavy to carry all day. It needed a separate light meter bigger than my current digital camera.  It had a means of optionally cocking the shutter by hand-rotating the film speed dial without winding on the film so that you could do double exposures.  The lens aperture control jammed up eventually.  Those were the days of standard Pentax screw thread lenses and I could have replaced it but by then I had other cameras.  That one is also not for sale.
> 
> If I was buying an old camera I would want to get a Kodak Pocket Folding camera from the thirties.  I wouldn't expect to be using it though.  Holy bellows Batman!



heh, I've got an Edixa Kadett (max s/s 1/500th rather than the 1/1000th on the Edixamats and Edixa Standards) with waist level finder and pentaprism. Weighs a ton, as you say, but I like it.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Mar 8, 2007)

Hocus Eye. said:
			
		

> If I was buying an old camera I would want to get a Kodak Pocket Folding camera from the thirties.  I wouldn't expect to be using it though.  Holy bellows Batman!


You can still use them! I was taking pictures of my dad's garden recently using 120 Velvia respooled onto 620 spools, with a 6x4.5cm Kodak Duo Six20 series 2 (the Zeiss Tessar/Compur model rather than the Kodak Anastigmat/Compur one). Lovely sharp trannies even using a loup to view them.


----------



## friedaweed (Mar 8, 2007)

OK Stanley i'm taking over the east german market in retro 




Beirette VSN £1

The Mrs will kill me


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Mar 9, 2007)

Hey Freidaweed

Thanks for mentioning the Beirette.  My very first camera with adjustable f stops and shutter speeds was a Boots Beirette.  It was a variation on the one you illustrate.  It was very small and light and  had a Meritar f/2.9 lens which looks unusual as f/2.8 was the standard maximum aperture in those days.  I guess they were pushing at the limits of the lens without having to put that much more glass and optical correction into it to go for the bigger aperture.  Somewhere I still have some colour slides I took using that camera with a cheap plastic light meter which also came from Boots who in those days were known as The Photographer's Chemist.  I learned about apertures and shutter speeds on that camera.  Nostalgic memories flood my mind.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Mar 9, 2007)

friedaweed said:
			
		

> OK Stanley i'm taking over the east german market in retro
> 
> 
> 
> ...




 

Crazy isn't it - quality cameras going for £1!

You can have the East German market. I'm buying Canon, Yashica, Konica, Ricoh, Olympus and Rollei mostly. Cheapos at around a tenner max. Although I have my eye on a very special Ricoh for personal use that I may stretch my budget for.

I think Ricoh offer the best scope for profit. It's a growing brand name and the old Ricoh RF's are excellent mechanically and have top lenses.

Don't buy anything less than perfect condition mind.

Like Violent Panda says; the seals are relatively easy to replace. Other faults could be more tricky to fix.


----------



## friedaweed (Mar 9, 2007)

Hocus Eye. said:
			
		

> Hey Freidaweed
> 
> Thanks for mentioning the Beirette.  My very first camera with adjustable f stops and shutter speeds was a Boots Beirette.  It was a variation on the one you illustrate.  It was very small and light and  had a Meritar f/2.9 lens which looks unusual as f/2.8 was the standard maximum aperture in those days.  I guess they were pushing at the limits of the lens without having to put that much more glass and optical correction into it to go for the bigger aperture.  Somewhere I still have some colour slides I took using that camera with a cheap plastic light meter which also came from Boots who in those days were known as The Photographer's Chemist.  I learned about apertures and shutter speeds on that camera.  Nostalgic memories flood my mind.


It's another teaching aid for the nipper so it won't be boxed away in the attic 

There's a few places showing pics taken with these. 
I like this one taken from a para-glider (I think)




courtesy of http://www.wolkerstorfer.at/index.html
Anyways I'll run a film through it and scan some of the results it they're not too embarrassing


----------



## friedaweed (Mar 9, 2007)

Stanley Edwards said:
			
		

> Crazy isn't it - quality cameras going for £1!
> 
> You can have the East German market. I'm buying Canon, Yashica, Konica, Ricoh, Olympus and Rollei mostly. Cheapos at around a tenner max. Although I have my eye on a very special Ricoh for personal use that I may stretch my budget for.
> 
> ...


Just remember comrade the USSR and anything East of Berlin is mine   

Did you miss the Ricoh FM35 that went for £2:25? Looked a bit grubby in the back  The prices they go for are silly really. I bagged that Beirette last night and even with postage it was less than the price of 10 cigs. Mind you the postage on a Zenit with a telephoto lens is almost as much as their original selling price. 

Being a bit of a cutthroat bastard i like to exploit sellers who've guessed too low on the postage costs 

Now enough of the niceties, 


*Stay out of Eastern Europe*


ETA so is the Ricoh 35mm GR1s  any good. They seem to demand some bucks.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Mar 9, 2007)

friedaweed said:
			
		

> ...
> 
> 
> ETA so is the Ricoh 35mm GR1s  any good. They seem to demand some bucks.




Considered to be THE best 35mm compact ever for the money. Ricoh have built their name on 35mm compacts. The EM 500 and 500G are classics. The GR1 is rapidly becoming a modern classic. It is a cracking little camera. Doesn't yet have retro cool mind.

Ricoh also made stunningly good for your money 35mm SLR's. The KR5, KR10 and KR10 Super are excellent cameras. Take Pentax K mount lenses as well as Ricoh's own very good lenses.

For me, the ultra, ultra, ultra cool 500G is an absolute gem in performance and retro cool looks.


----------



## Bernie Gunther (Mar 9, 2007)

Stanley Edwards said:
			
		

> <snip> I think the old Rollei's and original Qlympus Trip's are very cool looking.


 Olympus Trip was the first camera I ever used. It was a chunky little beast from what I can remember.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Mar 9, 2007)

Bernie Gunther said:
			
		

> Olympus Trip was the first camera I ever used. It was a chunky little beast from what I can remember.



Context of time or, something??? Looking good today:


----------



## zenie (Mar 9, 2007)

friedaweed said:
			
		

> Just remember comrade the USSR and anything East of Berlin is mine



And I'm after a Leica


----------



## Firky (Mar 9, 2007)

Why? You already have lomos, slrs, dslrs and god knows what else that you rarely use


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Mar 9, 2007)

There are several unusual cameras from the past which might be  worth looking out for.  For example, there was an Olympus half-frame camera I think called the Pen F or something which gave you 72 frames on a 36 exposure film.    I think that would be quite collectable.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Mar 10, 2007)

zenie said:
			
		

> And I'm after a Leica



I make do with my Zorki 1 and Fed 1, both fairly accurate copies of the Leica II.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Mar 10, 2007)

Hocus Eye. said:
			
		

> There are several unusual cameras from the past which might be  worth looking out for.  For example, there was an Olympus half-frame camera I think called the Pen F or something which gave you 72 frames on a 36 exposure film.    I think that would be quite collectable.



All the Olympus Pen cameras (about 10 different models IIRC) are "half frame". The difference with the "F" from the other models is that it's an interchangeable lens SLR.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Mar 10, 2007)

friedaweed said:
			
		

> *Stay out of Eastern Europe*



You want some, do you, comrade?  

Just checked my catalogue (yes, I catalogue all my photographic gear, so that if I lend someone summat, I know who's got it and/or whose legs to break if I don't get it back  ) and I've got 15 Eastern European cameras at the mo.

Zorki 1 Leica II copy r/f camera
Zorki 4 r/f camera
Zorki 4K r/f camera
Zorki 6 r/f camera

Fed 1 Leica II copy r/f camera
Fed 2 r/f camera
Fed 3 r/f camera (fitted with Industar 35mm lens and viewfinder)
Fed 4 r/f camera

Zenit 3M SLR camera

Praktica L SLR camera
Praktica B200 SLR camera

Chaika IIM half-frame camera

Kiev 4A Contax II copy r/f camera
Kiev 35A Minox 35EL copy scale-focus camera
Kiev 30 Minolta 16-II copy 16mm "spy camera"

All of them get used, either by me, or by friends and relatives who borrow them.

The great thing is, of course, comrade frieda, that many of the capitalist scum don't realise just how sharp the lenses (especially the ones made to pre-war Zeiss specs) are. 

Of course, Soviet photo-technology is no good for a running-dog lickspittle lackey of  Capital like Stanley Edwards, there's no profit (hawk-spit) in it!


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Mar 10, 2007)

ViolentPanda said:
			
		

> ...
> 
> Of course, Soviet photo-technology is no good for a running-dog lickspittle lackey of  Capital like Stanley Edwards, there's no profit (hawk-spit) in it!




 


Your collection ain't a patch on mine. I grew up (photographically) on 'cheapo' Prakticas (especially the ones that came with Zeiss lenses).

However, I will not deny that I'm buying for profit as much as fun and copies are just copies of the real thing that will always command the real price


----------



## ViolentPanda (Mar 10, 2007)

Stanley Edwards said:
			
		

> Your collection ain't a patch on mine. I grew up (photographically) on 'cheapo' Prakticas (especially the ones that came with Zeiss lenses).



That's only my "eastern european" cameras listed above. I've also got about another 80 or so European, early post-war Japanese, 70s Japanese and pre and post-war US cameras of various formats. 



> However, I will not deny that I'm buying for profit as much as fun and copies are just copies of the real thing that will always command the real price


Not quite. I know a good few folk who'll happily use 1950s Nikon copies of Contax r/fs in preference to "the real thing", and the same with Reid and canon copies of Leica IIIs, both of which TOP the real thing in the price stakes. 

You should stop making these snap statements that aren't based in fact, Stanley!


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Mar 10, 2007)

ViolentPanda said:
			
		

> ...
> 
> You should stop making these snap statements that aren't based in fact, Stanley!




 

Right.  

What were those trusted names you mentioned?


----------



## Meltingpot (Mar 10, 2007)

ViolentPanda said:
			
		

> All the Olympus Pen cameras (about 10 different models IIRC) are "half frame". The difference with the "F" from the other models is that it's an interchangeable lens SLR.



Right, it's the non-interchangeable one I'd be interested in (money willing). Also, perhaps a Ricoh, a big Yashica or one of the other RFs (I've got a Canon Sureshot at present).


----------



## ViolentPanda (Mar 10, 2007)

Meltingpot said:
			
		

> Right, it's the non-interchangeable one I'd be interested in (money willing). Also, perhaps a Ricoh, a big Yashica or one of the other RFs (I've got a Canon Sureshot at present).



If you're considering one of the viewfinder-type Pen half-frame cameras, have a look here under "Olympus" and see which one suits your needs best.

If I were going for a half-frame I'd probably go for a "Canon Demi" of "Fujica Half", as they tend to have a better range of shutter speeds than the Olympus Pen models. If you're after a "user" rather than a "collector" camera you'll probably be able to pick up a very good one for £20-30 from ebay.co.uk, maybe cheaper, even with shipping from the US, from ebay.com.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Mar 11, 2007)

king hell!

A mint Canon AE1 went for just £14 yesterday.

Also missed this beauty:





Went for £13.51. 51p more than I was prepared to pay. Wish I had gone higher.


----------



## Cid (Mar 11, 2007)

Sex:







Not cheap though...

Worth looking around the flea markets in Brighton, they have some lovely old kit for a pittance, including old 8mm video cameras and the like (although you have to pay a fortune to develop that stuff afaik).


----------



## ViolentPanda (Mar 11, 2007)

Stanley Edwards said:
			
		

> Right.


It's only appropriate to roll your eyes when you *haven't* been a div, Stan. 


> What were those trusted names you mentioned?


Anything Leica-like (including accessories) made by "Reid and Sigrist", any Nikon  copy of the Contax II, but especially the Nikon S3 and SP, which generally sell for more than the Contax originals do (better shutters, lighter weight), and the Canon Leica II/III copies (all of which are good, but the Canon IIB and III generally make better prices than their Leica counterparts, while the others of the range make about the same.

If you look into the murky world of Leica copies you'll probably be amazed at the ridiculous prices. I've (very occasionally) picked up a Japanese Leica clone for £2-3 and sold it for a ton after cleaning and adjusting it. Leica obsessives are often leica copy obsessives too, the weirdos.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Mar 11, 2007)

Cid said:
			
		

> Sex:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Do you mean *cine*?


----------



## Wilson (Mar 11, 2007)

yeah ive got some lovely cine cameras couple of 9.5mm and a couple of standard 8mm wind up jobs also got a 9.5mm projector but the films of felix the cat are fucked now

most of my collection are old 120 box and bellows cameras very few of which work, when they changed the 120 spools from metal to plastic they stopped fitting most of the old cameras which means respooling the film shooting it then respooling back onto plastic for processing

ive got a lovely 127 stereoscopic camera too but the bastards stopped making that format a while ago

and an edixa standard with wlf and two lenses and a Kodak instant camera for which they got done for patent rights by polaroid


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Mar 11, 2007)

Stanley Edwards said:
			
		

> ...
> 
> 
> But, look at this absolute gem of a 35mm RF outfit currently at £25!




Hmmmm. Bidding is hotting up. Currently at £52. I'm seriously tempted to put a kill everyone bid in. Have to go out shortly and there's only a couple of hours left. I really fancy this outfit.

Perhaps not... hmmmm... ???


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Mar 11, 2007)

Okay. Deed done  

Anyone wants it for more than that they can have it. Probably going to cost a ton to get it posted to Granada also


----------



## ViolentPanda (Mar 11, 2007)

Wilson said:
			
		

> yeah ive got some lovely cine cameras couple of 9.5mm and a couple of standard 8mm wind up jobs also got a 9.5mm projector but the films of felix the cat are fucked now
> 
> most of my collection are old 120 box and bellows cameras very few of which work, when they changed the 120 spools from metal to plastic they stopped fitting most of the old cameras which means respooling the film shooting it then respooling back onto plastic for processing
> 
> ...



You can still get 127 in colour print and b & w.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Mar 11, 2007)

Stanley Edwards said:
			
		

> Okay. Deed done
> 
> Anyone wants it for more than that they can have it. Probably going to cost a ton to get it posted to Granada also




Lost it to someone called Ernesto  

There will be others.

Nice camera, but I was sure £80 had it won 


e2a; Oh, hold on. 5 minutes left! Hmmmmmmmm......


I do like it lots, but, but, but...

e2a2;

Nah. There will be others.


e2a3;

Went for £107. A good buy on the face of it. However, when you consider a mint Canon AE1 went for just £14 yesterday...

This ebay thing is very irregular!


----------



## friedaweed (Mar 11, 2007)

ViolentPanda said:
			
		

> You want some, do you, comrade?


  A man after my own heartless cause. 

My collection is currently small but once i have more of these Polish lackeys bidding for me on ebay i will have the market cornered. They'll work for .1% of the profit after servicing the cameras and replacing the seals. I've even got one guy who can make exact copies of original leather cases from roadkill.  I feel it's only a matter of time before even old Lech Walesa gives up his Zorki to my collection and developing empire. 
In my garage i have a team of Chechen's striping down skateboards, pogo-sticks and roller-blades and using the parts to make exact copies of Leica's. (Zenie what colour do you want yours in?).

*Keep out of Eastern Europe dullards it's mine*


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Mar 11, 2007)

friedaweed said:
			
		

> I so want one of these


i want one but they is illegal...

http://www.epuk.org/News-snippets/443/gun-cameras-outlawed

i guess if they will shoot you for a table leg... it's prolly not worth ... etc...


----------



## friedaweed (Mar 12, 2007)

*Wtf*




			
				GarfieldLeChat said:
			
		

> i want one but they is illegal...
> 
> http://www.epuk.org/News-snippets/443/gun-cameras-outlawed
> 
> i guess if they will shoot you for a table leg... it's prolly not worth ... etc...


from that link


> Vista "breaks RAW files"
> 12 February 2007
> PC-using photographers are being advised not to upgrade to Microsoft’s latest operating system Vista until a critical bug is fixed.
> 
> ...


http://www.epuk.org/News-snippets/466/vista-breaks-raw-files
Might be worth its own thread round these parts


----------



## Cid (Mar 12, 2007)

ViolentPanda said:
			
		

> Do you mean *cine*?



Nope...


----------



## Firky (Mar 12, 2007)

*what i have to hand*

there's more in the loft but they can stay there, its 2am

that pentax was about £400 15 years ago


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Mar 12, 2007)

friedaweed said:
			
		

> from that link
> 
> http://www.epuk.org/News-snippets/466/vista-breaks-raw-files
> Might be worth its own thread round these parts


maybe but then ms picture viewer has been deleteing exif data for years and people still use it...

done however

http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?p=5749437#post5749437


----------



## ViolentPanda (Mar 12, 2007)

Cid said:
			
		

> Nope...



But you don't need to process 8mm video tape (unless you're talking about some arcane professional standard) you just need an adaptor for the cassettes, AFAIR.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Mar 12, 2007)

Stanley Edwards said:
			
		

> Lost it to someone called Ernesto
> 
> There will be others.
> 
> ...




SLR prices are totally fucking weird. There are a few cameras (Nikon Fs & FMs, Canon F1s and T90s, Alpas, Olympus 3s and 4s and 2SPs) that hold their prices, but many of the rest *can* be had for "silly money".

The sellers' loss is our gain, Stanley!


----------



## Wilson (Mar 12, 2007)

ViolentPanda said:
			
		

> You can still get 127 in colour print and b & w.



excellent thanks a lot


----------



## ViolentPanda (Mar 12, 2007)

Wilson said:
			
		

> excellent thanks a lot



No probs.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Mar 13, 2007)

Just bought myself a lovely gift  






£32 but, it comes with all the right accessories including a Weston MasterIII light meter and lens adapter. And, look at the condition  

What's more, this will actually make me money when I use it as a retro wedding photographer (alongside my more reliable Contax RX's and Hasselblad of course) but, it looks the way I want to look!


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Mar 13, 2007)

A Fiver!


----------



## ViolentPanda (Mar 13, 2007)

Stanley Edwards said:
			
		

> Just bought myself a lovely gift
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Beautiful and quite a bargain too, given that it looks in extremely good nick!

Did it come with other lenses? Cos they're _ever-so-slightly_ expensive, and they're *really* prone to balsam separation.

Lovely cameras though, although I prefer (because it's WAYYY lighter than an Icarex) my Contaflex


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Mar 13, 2007)

Stanley I think you are wasting your money buying other peoples old junk.  You can't tell the condition of a camera by looking at the outside of it especially in a photograph.  You won't be able to sell it on and will end up throwing them away.

Certainly a Hassleblad might be good, and for wedding photography a Rollieflex (better than the Rolliecord) but very few old 35mm SLRs are worth buying unless you can get your hands on them and check them out in a shop.  The world is full of old cameras.


----------



## Firky (Mar 13, 2007)

I'm with Stanley, if I was a successful artist with a large disposable income I'd have a room full of old cameras, glass and photography junk. Like a mad old man called '35'  in some dystopian pulp fiction novel


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Mar 13, 2007)

ViolentPanda said:
			
		

> Beautiful and quite a bargain too, given that it looks in extremely good nick!
> 
> Did it come with other lenses?...



Tar. I'm very happy. No spare lenses, but it does come with an M42 adapter so, all is hunky dory on the lens front.


Hocus,

These are beautiful things and 'easily' repairable if you know what you're doing. Fiddly and time consuming - not really a for profit operation, but enjoyable. Wasting my money? I regularly piss £30 (and all the rest) down the drain on a night out in London (or, at least I used to). Just as much fun and sometimes the memories lasted but, these will last forever. What's more, watch me sell those I've bought to sell for at least four times the price I've paid.

The Zeiss will be a focal point for wedding photography. A sales aid that will make people remember 'the guy with the old camera that shot all that beautiful B&W reportage stuff'. 

I love using Contax for the same reason. Beautifully engineered, beautifully designed and built to last. How many people are already binning the digital they bought just three years ago?

Don't think I've ever lost money on a camera. Always bought quality, collectable secondhand. 

How can you waste money on an excellent condition Fujica for £1 or, an excellent+++ Canon QL for a fiver? The Zeiss is exceptional to me and I will never sell it. Top value.


----------



## Firky (Mar 13, 2007)

Buy me something, bastard.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Mar 14, 2007)

Hocus Eye. said:
			
		

> Stanley I think you are wasting your money buying other peoples old junk.  You can't tell the condition of a camera by looking at the outside of it especially in a photograph.  You won't be able to sell it on and will end up throwing them away.


Most manual cameras (and the Icarex has zero electronics) are fairly easy to repair. The Icarex 35 Stanley has bought has the added bonus of having a Compur leaf shutter rather than a focal plane shutter, which makes it far easier to repair/"Tune up" the shutter. Added to that, Zeiss is the single most collectable name in the mid-price vintage camera market.

I've bought quite a few good-looking paperweights in my time for a couple of quid each, spent maybe 4-5 hours all-told getting them working well, and made an obscene percentage of profit from selling them on.


----------



## friedaweed (Mar 14, 2007)

ViolentPanda said:
			
		

> Most manual cameras (and the Icarex has zero electronics) are fairly easy to repair. The Icarex 35 Stanley has bought has the added bonus of having a Compur leaf shutter rather than a focal plane shutter, which makes it far easier to repair/"Tune up" the shutter. Added to that, Zeiss is the single most collectable name in the mid-price vintage camera market.
> 
> I've bought quite a few good-looking paperweights in my time for a couple of quid each, spent maybe 4-5 hours all-told getting them working well, and made an obscene percentage of profit from selling them on.


Can you fix my £1 Beirette the shutters fucking stuck   
I'm thinking screw-drivers, I'm thinking bottle of tequila, I'm thinking i may regret this  Any advice Mr Miyagi


----------



## ViolentPanda (Mar 15, 2007)

friedaweed said:
			
		

> Can you fix my £1 Beirette the shutters fucking stuck
> I'm thinking screw-drivers, I'm thinking bottle of tequila, I'm thinking i may regret this  Any advice Mr Miyagi



Which Beirette model is it, Grasshopper? 'Cos you might not need screwdrivers or tequila, but rather some naptha (Zippo lighter fluid) and a *very* well-ventilated workspace.

E2A: Can you post a pic, as some of them don't have model nos, IIRC.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Mar 15, 2007)

VP

I know about Compur shutters.  Not all leaf shutters are Compur design though, they are very accurate because they have a mechanism related to part of a clock mechanism.  Leaf shutters are often just behind the lens but quite often Compur shutters will be in between the lens elements where they remain safe from dust.

I had a Beirette years ago.  I can't remember if the shutter was behind or between the lens elements though.  Mine was the metal one with f/stops and shutter speeds marked rather than the plastic one with sun symbols.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Mar 15, 2007)

Hocus Eye. said:
			
		

> VP
> 
> I know about Compur shutters.  Not all leaf shutters are Compur design though, they are very accurate because they have a mechanism related to part of a clock mechanism.  Leaf shutters are often just behind the lens but quite often Compur shutters will be in between the lens elements where they remain safe from dust.
> 
> I had a Beirette years ago.  I can't remember if the shutter was behind or between the lens elements though.  Mine was the metal one with f/stops and shutter speeds marked rather than the plastic one with sun symbols.



Some of the Beirettes have the shutters between the lens cells, others (the newer and cheaper ones usually) behind. The most usual problem is from crud sticking to the shutter blades (usually in the "behind the lens" shutters), which can be solved by gently swabbing the rear of the blades with naptha and then opening the aperture wide, removing the lens cells in sequence and swabbing the front of the blades while operating or attempting to operate the shutter.
The second most usual shutter problem is the escapement lubrication turning gummy. The only way I've found to solve this is to extract the shutter (removing any plastic) and soak it in a jar of naptha until the lubrication dissolves, then applying (a minute amount of) fresh lubricant.

That said, while I'll have a go with Prontor, Vario, Vebur and most other shutters, I won't go near a Compur because they're so much more finely engineered, and so much easier to fuck up!


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Mar 15, 2007)

VP 

I have to hand it to you if you can mend camera shutters.  I just wouldn't have the patience.  I have patched up enlargers a few times but at least they are on a scale that doesn't require a magnifying glass and joy of joys no shutters.

While we are on about retro cameras, I love the style, colour and minimalism of this one - it is on ebay.

http://www.cupog.com/foto/WerraI23P.jpg


----------



## ViolentPanda (Mar 15, 2007)

Hocus Eye. said:
			
		

> VP
> 
> I have to hand it to you if you can mend camera shutters.  I just wouldn't have the patience.  I have patched up enlargers a few times but at least they are on a scale that doesn't require a magnifying glass and joy of joys no shutters.


Like I said, the simpler ones aren't too bad, especially stuff like the Varios which  have a narrow spread of speeds (1/25 to about 1/150th usually), because the escapement is usually not too complex, and most of the time it is dried or gummed lubrication making them stick, so you don't have to dismantle them to fix them, just let the solvent do the work for you.  

Of course, you then need to "air" the shutter for a little while, so that it doesn't stink of lighter fuel!


> While we are on about retro cameras, I love the style, colour and minimalism of this one - it is on ebay.
> 
> http://www.cupog.com/foto/WerraI23P.jpg


Werras and Altix IVs are my two favourite viewfinder cameras, Werras because (as you say) the aesthetics are great (the mechanics are too, by the way!), the Altixes because they're small and quiet.

E2A. I'm currently trying to teach myself how to fix and service the simpler (Leica-type) cloth focal plane shutters. Fortunately I can trespass on friedaweed's territory and buy cheap eastern european cameras with stuck shutters for pennies and experiment on them.


----------



## zenie (Mar 15, 2007)

Hocus Eye. said:
			
		

> While we are on about retro cameras, I love the style, colour and minimalism of this one - it is on ebay.
> 
> http://www.cupog.com/foto/WerraI23P.jpg



I'd feel like I'd need a matching coat and a sixties bob to use that  

It's lovely!


----------



## ViolentPanda (Mar 15, 2007)

zenie said:
			
		

> I'd feel like I'd need a matching coat and a sixties bob to use that
> 
> It's lovely!



Quite small too. Great for blokes with "girly" hands like me.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Mar 15, 2007)

Zenie

I am sure that an olive coloured coat would suit you. Give a miss to the bobble hat though, this is a 50s camera not a 60s one.  I think a beret might be about right.  The hard bit would whether or not to accessorise based on the colour of the camera or of the leather case.  Perhaps the case, and you could go for brown shoes.  As for jewellery keep it simple - and perhaps silver rather than gold - not sure though here.  A simple gold watch with a leather strap would go.

First you need the camera though here is the link to the ebay page


----------



## friedaweed (Mar 15, 2007)

ViolentPanda said:
			
		

> Which Beirette model is it, Grasshopper? 'Cos you might not need screwdrivers or tequila, but rather some naptha (Zippo lighter fluid) and a *very* well-ventilated workspace.
> 
> E2A: Can you post a pic, as some of them don't have model nos, IIRC.


This is the one master.





Beirette VSN. It has a 2.8 Meritar lens in it. 3 rings on the lens. Aperture, shutter speed and fixed distance focus.
Shutter is between the lens elements and something is loose and rattling in there  Can't find my precision screwdriver kit atm so I'll prob strip it down tomorrow. Any tips on what not to touch, things to look out for?

Thanks dude
Frieda


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Mar 15, 2007)

Hocus Eye. said:
			
		

> ...here is the link to the ebay page




Oooooooh. Sexy as fuck  

I'm bidding  

Maybe.


----------



## friedaweed (Mar 15, 2007)

Any germans in the house  Seen one i want on Deutschlanderbay 
Now this would go well with my new fleece 
I would love this camera 
fuckin red one innnit


----------



## ViolentPanda (Mar 15, 2007)

friedaweed said:
			
		

> This is the one master.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Good, Meritars are usually triplets, which means 2 elements in front, one behind the shutter. You'll want to work with the aperture wide open. Oh, and touch *NOWT* with your bare fingers, only with tools, swabs or if you're wearing surgical or cotton gloves.

I have this little procedure I follow that stands me in very good stead. It basically consists of taking a picture (much easier with the advent of digital cameras, believe me!) of every part you unfasten/remove _in situ_, so you know where it goes back.

As your focus is fixed you don't have any worries about accidently altering the focal length while fiddling with the lens elements, which is a bonus.

I usually start with removing the rear element. You'll probably notice that the retaining ring has two slits in it, opposite each other. You're supposed to use a lens wrench (about £20 minimum from micro-tools or similar) but I've had success using a double thickness of plastic loyalty card cut to size. removing the rear element will give you access to the rear of the shutter blades. You may be able to ascertain what's causing the problem from here. *IF* a shutter blade is kinked then you're probably buggered, as the shutter would have to have been fairly borkled already for it to jam hard enough to kink a blade, but it may be that lubricant from the escapement of the shutter has migrated to the shutter blades, and this can be ascertained by gently swabbing the blades either with surgical swabs or with the paper stemmed cotton buds with naptha (the naptha will dissolve the plastic on plastic-stemmed cotton buds), attempting to operate the shutter as you do so. If this doesn't free up the shutter you're going to have to take the front lens cells out and do the same with the front of the shutter blades. The 2 front lens elements may be linked together as a single unit which makes removing/replacing them easier, but even if they're not they should come out easily once you remove any retaining ring and/or grub screws.

If none of this works you may have to remove the shutter cover plate (very carefully, over a tray to catch any pinging springy bits is my recommendation) and work out whether the escapement is either jammed (decades of wear and tear can rioughen surfaces so that they bind, solution is to remove and "polish" them smooth again) or crudded up with dried/gummed lubricant (in which case you may have to strip down the lens assembly until all you have is the shutter, and then soak/flush it with naptha until it frees up.

If you have to do the naptha thing, then when you relubricate bear in mid that you want literally a pin-end of watch & clock oil at the lubrication point (usually the main pivot in the mechanism). Any more than that and it'll migrate again.

Oh, and give the lens elements a clean with Kodak cleaning fluid and tissues while you're about it!!


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Mar 15, 2007)

ViolentPanda said:
			
		

> Good, Meritars are usually triplets, which means 2 elements in front...
> 
> Oh, and give the lens elements a clean with Kodak cleaning fluid and tissues while you're about it!!



Post saved for future.

Nice one.

Thanks.


----------



## zenie (Mar 15, 2007)

Stanley Edwards said:
			
		

> Oooooooh. Sexy as fuck
> 
> I'm bidding
> 
> Maybe.



I would be had I not lost my wallet with 80 quid in   

Tres sexy camera


----------



## friedaweed (Mar 15, 2007)

ViolentPanda said:
			
		

> I have this little procedure I follow that stands me in very good stead.


Fucking blinding post mate 
OK i did all that and guess what.
I fuckin fixed it 

Well almost.

On the aperture ring there's a piece that slips into the aperture mechanism and moves the lever to open and close the leaves yeah. Well where the plastic aperture ring knobbly bit sits either side of the lever one side had snapped so the aperture mech could only be moved one way. The offending piece of plastic had been floating around and either I'd knocked the shutter leaves off getting it out or it had forced them loose.

Anyway I've reassembled and everything works but i cant change the aperture without using some tweezers.

I'll be reckoning to keep this for spares anyway as the case is Donald ducked. The lens is in great nick though and all the rest runs smoothly.

It was a great thing to do anyways and made much easier by your post.

Muchas grassy ass comrade


----------



## friedaweed (Mar 15, 2007)

zenie said:
			
		

> I would be had I not *lost my wallet with 80 quid in *
> 
> Tres sexy camera




   
(((((Zenie))))))


----------



## ramjamclub (Mar 15, 2007)

my collection of camera's is gathering dust
kodak brownie 127 was my first camera, it cost 30 shillings and sixpence
i'll post some pics of the collection later.


----------



## friedaweed (Mar 15, 2007)

ramjamclub said:
			
		

> my collection of camera's is gathering dust
> kodak brownie 127 was my first camera, it cost 30 shillings and sixpence
> i'll post some pics of the collection later.


That would be cool


----------



## zenie (Mar 15, 2007)

friedaweed said:
			
		

> (((((Zenie))))))




Yer 

Could have done without that really!! 

Still these things are meant to try us, just means I wont be able to buy any shit this month  




			
				ramjamclub said:
			
		

> my collection of camera's is gathering dust
> kodak brownie 127 was my first camera, it cost 30 shillings and sixpence
> i'll post some pics of the collection later.



safe! 

if you're ever having a throw out like


----------



## friedaweed (Mar 15, 2007)

Yeah we pay £1 for good cameras in this thread. 
*Lends Zenie two quid till payday


----------



## zenie (Mar 16, 2007)

friedaweed said:
			
		

> Yeah we pay £1 for good cameras in this thread.
> *Lends Zenie two quid till payday



I've had some good news today you no longer need to lend me 2 quid anymore


----------



## ViolentPanda (Mar 16, 2007)

friedaweed said:
			
		

> Fucking blinding post mate
> OK i did all that and guess what.
> I fuckin fixed it
> 
> ...




No probs, glad I could help. 

BTW, it's possible to "rebuild" broken plastic bits using standard model-makers' butyrate or acrylic sheet and a dab of "plasticweld" or similar MEK-based glue, if you absolutely *have* to (I say that because it can be fiddly as fuck)!


----------



## friedaweed (Mar 16, 2007)

ViolentPanda said:
			
		

> No probs, glad I could help.
> 
> BTW, it's possible to "rebuild" broken plastic bits using standard model-makers' butyrate or acrylic sheet and a dab of "plasticweld" or similar MEK-based glue, if you absolutely *have* to (I say that because it can be fiddly as fuck)!


Well the wee man is walking round the house with the camera round his neck now so i don't think I'll get near it again.  If he follows in his sisters footsteps though it'll be a nice starting camera for him. (Even though it'll be stuck on f2.8 ).
The best thing was getting inside it and seeing how it all works and understanding the order in which its assembled. I still had that nervy feeling 'going in' just like the time when my dad caught me with the back off the beta-max toploader 

Cheers again comrade. I shall let you know when I'm taking Joderal Bank apart


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Mar 16, 2007)

This is going for a fiver. I'm very tempted, but I'm still waiting for five cameras to arrive that really should already have arrived. I'm beginning to wonder.


----------



## friedaweed (Mar 16, 2007)

Stanley Edwards said:
			
		

> This is going for a fiver. I'm very tempted, but I'm still waiting for five cameras to arrive that really should already have arrived. I'm beginning to wonder.


I'm watching it 

ETA he's got a nice Fed 4 + Industar 61 but his postage costs are a bit steep. Given he's charging the same to send that russian tank at the end of his listings


----------



## ViolentPanda (Mar 16, 2007)

friedaweed said:
			
		

> Well the wee man is walking round the house with the camera round his neck now so i don't think I'll get near it again.


To paraphrase the Jesuits; "give me the child before the age of ten and I'll give you the photographer", eh?  


> If he follows in his sisters footsteps though it'll be a nice starting camera for him. (Even though it'll be stuck on f2.8 ).


If nothing else it'll give him an understanding of shallow DoF!


> The best thing was getting inside it and seeing how it all works and understanding the order in which its assembled. I still had that nervy feeling 'going in' just like the time when my dad caught me with the back off the beta-max toploader


I've opened up dozens of cameras over the years and I *still* feel like that every time I start "surgery"!
Most recent patients were an early 1920s-vintage Voightlander Vag (plate camera) with a sticky shutter and a tiny bit of fungus on the inside of the front lens element (would you believe that Ponds cold cream is the best way of removing lens fungus?) and an late 1950s-vintage Agilux Agifold Mk3 rollfilm r/f folder (dirty lens elements where the non-reflective blacking inside the lens cells had flaked away and stuck like dust to the lens surfaces). Both now function perfectly, and the Agifold went overseas with my godson a few weeks ago!


> Cheers again comrade. I shall let you know when I'm taking Joderal Bank apart


Hurrah!


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Mar 16, 2007)

Stanley Edwards said:
			
		

> This is going for a fiver...



It went for a fiver! What a beautiful little thing for five squids.


I'm not bidding on anymore until everything has arrived. If anyone is interested there is a beautiful Yashica 35GT with telephoto and wide angle adapters (not lenses) that looks like it's going to sell for £25 tomorrow. Lovely cameras very underrated. The last Yashica GT outfit I was prepared to pay £80 for went for well over £100.

Or, perhaps I'll go for it myself.


----------



## friedaweed (Mar 16, 2007)

Stanley Edwards said:
			
		

> It went for a fiver! What a beautiful little thing for five squids.
> 
> 
> I'm not bidding on anymore until everything has arrived. If anyone is interested there is a beautiful Yashica 35GT with telephoto and wide angle adapters (not lenses) that looks like it's going to sell for £25 tomorrow. Lovely cameras very underrated. The last Yashica GT outfit I was prepared to pay £80 for went for well over £100.
> ...


Fuck off stanley i was trying to keep that one quiet 
I will have that one There's no way that that will go under £50


----------



## ViolentPanda (Mar 16, 2007)

friedaweed said:
			
		

> Fuck off stanley i was trying to keep that one quiet
> I will have that one There's no way that that will go under £50



Just bear in mind the battery issue. The adaptors work well, definitely cheaper over a couple of years than buying Wein cells at £6 a throw.


----------



## friedaweed (Mar 16, 2007)

ViolentPanda said:
			
		

> Just bear in mind the battery issue. The adaptors work well, definitely cheaper over a couple of years than buying Wein cells at £6 a throw.


Yup this ones got one with it It looks like a nice piece of kit this one so if Stanley can keep himself busy with what he's already got   I'd like this one as a back-up to my digi for when I'm in the mountains.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Mar 16, 2007)

friedaweed said:
			
		

> Yup this ones got one with it It looks like a nice piece of kit this one so if Stanley can keep himself busy with what he's already got   I'd like this one as a back-up to my digi for when I'm in the mountains.



Looks good. I won't be bidding, but I notice a second bidder has bid.


e2a; Oh, it's hotting up already. Initial bidder has countered at £31. That was quick!


----------



## friedaweed (Mar 17, 2007)

Stanley Edwards said:
			
		

> Looks good. I won't be bidding, but I notice a second bidder has bid.
> 
> 
> e2a; Oh, it's hotting up already. Initial bidder has countered at £31. That was quick!


Got a feeling this might fetch a fait few bob by the end of bidding


----------



## ViolentPanda (Mar 17, 2007)

friedaweed said:
			
		

> Got a feeling this might fetch a fait few bob by the end of bidding



£37 with 2.5 hours to go.


----------



## friedaweed (Mar 17, 2007)

ViolentPanda said:
			
		

> £37 with 2.5 hours to go.


£42 now  This is going to hit the 70 mark at least i think


----------



## zenie (Mar 17, 2007)

If it makes you feel better I'm not doing much better buying films!  

They go for silly money on there  

I don't have a debit card so cant buy online anywhere that doesn't take pay pal


----------



## friedaweed (Mar 17, 2007)

zenie said:
			
		

> If it makes you feel better I'm not doing much better buying films!
> 
> They go for silly money on there
> 
> I don't have a debit card so cant buy online anywhere that doesn't take pay pal


Just recieved a box of this this morning 
£8 a box
Giving it a whirl this afternoon with the £2 vivtar wide angle 

What film you looking for?


----------



## friedaweed (Mar 17, 2007)

Stanley Edwards said:
			
		

> Looks good. I won't be bidding, but I notice a second bidder has bid.
> 
> 
> e2a; Oh, it's hotting up already. Initial bidder has countered at £31. That was quick!


£57:50 with the postage. Too much for me atm will have to scour the car boot sales tomorrow for a cheaper one 
Was a nice bit of kit that one though. To think that the one behind it went for £56:50 and it didn't have the battery conversion or the additional lens attachments i suppose it was a bargain.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Mar 19, 2007)

Yay! The £1.05p Yashica J turned up this morning. It's an absolute gem. All working and needs just a light clean. Has had a leans filter on all it's life and a very nice leather case.

This will sell for £50+ easily in the right place. Going to clean it up and take it out with the Olympus Trip 35 this evening.


----------



## zenie (Mar 19, 2007)

friedaweed said:
			
		

> Just recieved a box of this this morning
> £8 a box
> Giving it a whirl this afternoon with the £2 vivtar wide angle
> 
> What film you looking for?




Thats cheap!! But well out of date - aren't you bothered?

Just a decent make 100 or 200 ASA colour really, the black and white goes for silly money.

I dont really wanna pay four quid a bloody film when it's only me mucking around


----------



## ViolentPanda (Mar 19, 2007)

zenie said:
			
		

> Thats cheap!! But well out of date - aren't you bothered?
> 
> Just a decent make 100 or 200 ASA colour really, the black and white goes for silly money.
> 
> I dont really wanna pay four quid a bloody film when it's only me mucking around



Lidl generally have packs of 2 x 36exp 200 ISO Fuji or Agfa colour print film for £2.99, all year round.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Mar 19, 2007)

friedaweed said:
			
		

> Just recieved a box of this this morning
> £8 a box
> Giving it a whirl this afternoon with the £2 vivtar wide angle
> 
> What film you looking for?



But http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....Sell_LogicX&refwidgettype=cross_promot_widget

e2a: ignore me - just checked postage!


----------



## friedaweed (Mar 19, 2007)

Vintage Paw said:
			
		

> But http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....Sell_LogicX&refwidgettype=cross_promot_widget
> 
> e2a: ignore me - just checked postage!


yeah it's the same seller


----------



## friedaweed (Mar 19, 2007)

zenie said:
			
		

> *Thats cheap!! But well out of date - aren't you bothered?*


I'll let you know when i get the prints back.  Must admit i've used loads of out of date film in the past and had no probs.


----------



## friedaweed (Mar 19, 2007)

Stanley Edwards said:
			
		

> Yay! The £1.05p Yashica J turned up this morning. It's an absolute gem. All working and needs just a light clean. Has had a leans filter on all it's life and a very nice leather case.
> 
> This will sell for £50+ easily in the right place. Going to clean it up and take it out with the Olympus Trip 35 this evening.


I bagged a trip yesterday for £9 with the postage. All working and nice and clean (Well we'll see) I'm quite excited about having a go on an old classic


----------



## zenie (Mar 19, 2007)

friedaweed said:
			
		

> I'll let you know when i get the prints back.  Must admit i've used loads of out of date film in the past and had no probs.



Ok i look forward to that! 

I have to admit I was tempted by some 30m reels of jessop black and white but then Hocus told me how cheap they are it's not worth buying out of date stuff really.

I see the Werra 1  didn't even sell  I have to admit I wasn't keen on the back of this where the viewfinder is.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Mar 20, 2007)

zenie said:
			
		

> ...
> 
> I see the Werra 1  didn't even sell  I have to admit I wasn't keen on the back of this where the viewfinder is.



That guys starting prices are a bit to high and he should be listing elsewhere. Nice little camera for £25, but it is really a collectors item only - not particularly usable - as such, it needs to be immaculate. That little ding on the top plate would put many collectors off.

Still, I may contact him anyway. See if he's willing to drop to £10


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Mar 20, 2007)

Canon QL19E with a lovely Seiko f1.9 lens and Hoya skylight filter. Original leather case. It looks absolutely mint. However, it doesn't work. The battery has corroded, but doesn't look to have done to much damage.

First time I've ever seen one of these cameras in the flesh. Looks like an extremely well made and beautifully engineered camera.

Any ideas/advice on batteries? I have the corroded battery as a pattern. Looks like the very original from new battery, but has no numbers or, any markings. Is a replacement still available? Are they expensive?


e2a; apparently it has a fully manual overide. Where? How?

e2a2; Bollocks. The shutter blades appear not to be moving and I can't figure out how to get to them. They look fine. Just no movement.

Off to Google.


e2a3; That was easy: http://mattdentonphoto.com/cameras/canonet_QL19.html

Now for the difficult part. Save it for a rainy day I think. Have to get to the blades from the front of the lens. The lens is pristine. Hope I don't fuck it up.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Mar 26, 2007)

My beautiful 60's Zeiss Ikon arrived today   It's absolutely mint. Like brand spanking new complete with Weston III light meter, lens adapter, original Zeiss lens hood, quality leather case, all original manuals...

I love it already.

£32

Priceless to me.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Mar 26, 2007)

Stanley Edwards said:
			
		

> Canon QL19E with a lovely Seiko f1.9 lens and Hoya skylight filter. Original leather case. It looks absolutely mint. However, it doesn't work. The battery has corroded, but doesn't look to have done to much damage.
> 
> First time I've ever seen one of these cameras in the flesh. Looks like an extremely well made and beautifully engineered camera.
> 
> ...




Stan, bear in mind that your QL19E isn't the same camera as Matt Denton's QL19, and yours has a fully electronic Seiko ES shutter (hence the "E" at the end of the name), whereas his doesn't (it has a Copal SV shutter).

This means you may find there is no shutter problem once you've fixed the battery wiring and put a fresh cell in, as the Seiko ES shutter won't move *at all* without juice.

The battery required is a PX625 1.35v mercury cell, which is no longer available. *HOWEVER*, you can either buy an adaptor which steps down the 1.5v from a standard silver oxide cell, or make your own (WARNING! pdf. file).


----------



## ViolentPanda (Mar 26, 2007)

Stanley Edwards said:
			
		

> My beautiful 60's Zeiss Ikon arrived today   It's absolutely mint. Like brand spanking new complete with Weston III light meter, lens adapter, original Zeiss lens hood, quality leather case, all original manuals...
> 
> I love it already.
> 
> ...



Stop stroking it, you'll wear through all that lovely chrome!


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Mar 26, 2007)

ViolentPanda said:
			
		

> ...
> This means you may find there is no shutter problem once you've fixed the battery wiring and put a fresh cell in, as the Seiko ES shutter won't move *at all* without juice...



Thanks for this. I was wondering if it was fully electronic. However, I read on Matt Denton's site that his camera had a mechanical override function and assumed it was the same.

Lucky I haven't tried dismantling the lens yet. It is pristine.


The Zeiss is very likely to become my all time favourite camera. Beautifully engineered and built to last. A tad heavy mind


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Mar 28, 2007)

I'm in love with this camera and everyone thinks it's very cool. It makes great noises also.

I no longer desire a new £1000 Zeiss Ikon range finder. This is like brand spanking new. My expensive cravings have been quenched with £32  

All I had to do was clean the prism.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Mar 28, 2007)

Stanley Edwards said:
			
		

> I'm in love with this camera and everyone thinks it's very cool. It makes great noises also.
> 
> I no longer desire a new £1000 Zeiss Ikon range finder. This is like brand spanking new. My expensive cravings have been quenched with £32
> 
> All I had to do was clean the prism.



Which is dead easy seeing as it's interchangeable with a WLF and a metered prism, and just pops off.


----------



## sovietpop (Mar 28, 2007)

Stanley Edwards said:
			
		

> £9.95 with box and everything   Bought.



Hey! that was my first ever camera - I still have it somewhere.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Mar 28, 2007)

ViolentPanda said:
			
		

> Which is dead easy seeing as it's interchangeable with a WLF and a metered prism, and just pops off.



I want a metered prism. Love this camera but, metering old skool style is a pain in the arse. Interesting initially but, once you've done it it's just not called for


----------



## ViolentPanda (Mar 28, 2007)

Stanley Edwards said:
			
		

> I want a metered prism. Love this camera but, metering old skool style is a pain in the arse. Interesting initially but, once you've done it it's just not called for



Good luck in finding one.

I know what you mean about the metering though. TTL metering is just plain convenient.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Mar 28, 2007)

Stanley that Icarex is very reminiscent of my old Edixa which also had a removable prism and Waist Level Finder option.  Mine had no metering though.  Can you cock the shutter without winding-on the film?


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Mar 28, 2007)

Hocus Eye. said:
			
		

> Stanley that Icarex is very reminiscent of my old Edixa which also had a removable prism and Waist Level Finder option.  Mine had no metering though.  Can you cock the shutter without winding-on the film?




Do what? You kinky bugger. I'd never, ever, even dream of trying  




Yes, you can


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Apr 3, 2007)

First results back from the Yashica J Star. No service. No clean. No nuffink. Just stuck a roll of Fuji 100 in and shot away in a 1964 style  

I'm impressed!


----------



## alef (Apr 3, 2007)

Stanley, I admire your devotion to classic cameras but can't help wondering if obsessing over the equipment gets in the way of the art? 

Staying on topic: what's your favourite 35mm compact? I really love the Olympus XA and Rollei 35 but that's purely from personal use. Do you know of others of about the same size that are as good?


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Apr 3, 2007)

alef said:
			
		

> Stanley, I admire your devotion to classic cameras but can't help wondering if obsessing over the equipment gets in the way of the art? ...



No obsession. Just collecting for mass camera experimentation and enjoying the journey. It is an art.

Second Q - No, but my Contax Aria fits in my pocket and does a very impressive job.

It's as small as I need.


----------

